# how about this cichlid?



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

The one in the middle with the black stripes... kind of a creme color... what is he? (his common name I mean) :fish:


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Im sure hes a kribensis cichlid


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

yep, kribensis, krib or pelvicachromis pulcher...west african riverine fish.
I'd bet yours is a male.
to tell male from female....the males have a spade shaped tail while the female's tail fin is rounded
also on the dorsal fin, a male's coloring will go all the way to the tip, whereas a female's color stops short of the tip
both will show red bellies, but the females will show way more red, especially when ready for breeding


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/?action=view&current=0040-1.jpg 
here's a pic to help with the above post
note the differences that I pointed out. The male is on top and the female and some fry are under him


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

That is a beautiful picture. Thank you.


----------

